# Radio and Headlights Electrical????



## 300Red (May 15, 2010)

1986 300ZX Turbo 2+2
This is a long frustrating story! First I'll start with the radio. I only get about 60% power from the radio, even though volume is on max. Swapped out the radio, same thing. Had the amp cleaned and tested, same problem. Took apart the steering wheel controls, cleaned everything in sight, and re-installed. Can change stations turn off no problem, but moving the volume control does nothing! Doesn't matter if it's AM, FM or tape (yes I still have them), if the roof is off and cruising down the road at 30+ MPH, the radio is very difficult to hear. Worked great 2 years ago.

Next is the headlight system. Drivers low beam headlamp failed about 6+ weeks ago. So I replaced both headlamps and then all hell broke loose. Now both headlamps only work on high beam. Plus the tail lamps are on 100% of the time, regardless of the switch position. Switch can be off, ignition off, tail lamps still lit. No brake light, but turn signals front and back both work. The only way to shut the tail lamps off is to pull the ground on the battery.

Does anybody have any ideas for either of these problems. In June I had a full head of hair, not so much anymore. :crying:

Thanks
Kerry


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your second issue sounds like a bad headlight switch.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

My steering wheel volume knob went bad a couple of years ago. Hitting bumps would sometimes kick it into place and the radio would go full blast out of nowhere, the rest of the time it was so quiet I could barely hear it. I gave up and bought a cheap aftermarket radio.


----------

